# Chases Cat



## tubokthedog (May 31, 2011)

Our 5 month old Cockapoo chases our cat and she's scared. She is small and declawed so can't defend herself. He's a big cockapoo, 18 pounds, he just wants to play with her but she spends most of her days hiding. We've tried everything from spraying him with water, trying to keep him on a leash if she comes out from her hiding spot, we yell NO and now my husband wants to ignore it and let them work it out. I just feel so bad for her she's 8 years old and has been the only pet now for a while, any ideas would be appreciated. We've had our puppy for 3 months now and it's not getting better.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We had our cat before the cockerpoos, altho we'd had a dog when we got her as a kitten. She spent a week hiding behind the dishwasher when we first got her !
She was 4 when we got Rascal and had got used to no dog, so it was a shock for her at first. Rascal used to chase her and sometimes she would run and other times she would stand her ground and swat him.
The same happened when we got Scamp. 
She still runs sometimes and this is when they will chase her, but I wouldn't say she's scared of them. If she's in the right mood she lets them come up to her and will even lay down near them . Its always on her terms !
Does your cat have somewhere dog free, say a high place or upstairs where she can just chill ?
I think you will have to let them work it out, its a dogs instinct to chase !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! Lady doesn't know she is a dog. She met her first cat the other day at the vets,...wanted to play and calmy walked up to the cat to then be swatted in the face twice.
Sorry I can't suggest anyting...my dog doesnt know she is supposed to chase cats or sqirels. Only other dogs.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Can't you put a baby gate in a doorway to a room so the cat can get away and chill without the dog chasing? The cat will be able to get through the bars in the gate but the dog won't.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

When I got Izzy I had a 16 year old cat. I tried everything to socialise them together, I could get them to sit next to each other and 'sit' for treats, but as soon as I finished the game they were back to dog chase cat. We had baby gates over two doorways to keep them apart. There was a real issue in the garden and to make matters worse Izzy decided she liked to snack on cat poo (lovely). Then my cat became I'll and had an emergency kidney removal op - she was so poorly that we went to B&Q and spent a fortune buying fencing Izzy couldn't leap over and separated our garden in half. Daffy had to be put to sleep a month ago, so fence now down!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you work something out.. it makes life stressful, good luck x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We are going to my brothers for the weekend they have three cats and the last time Poppy chased them and one went missing and another sat in a tree all day. She just wanted to play but the cats didn't see it like that just hope it's not the same chaos this time, I felt so guilty about the traumatized cats.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We had the same problem with Beau. Pixie our year old cat had been with dogs since born but Beau thought she was a toy! The puppy trainer said to let them get on with it as the cat can get out of the way but we didn't think this was fair as it was Pixie's home first and why should she have to keep out of the way all time so now when the "playing" gets a bit rough we tell Beau NO and distract her with toys and if she does it again she gets time out for a couple of minutes which to Beau is a lifetime as hates being away from us! When we let her back into the room with Pixie she ignores her and plays with her toys. It may not work for you but worth a try. Good luck


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

At my brothers now. Cats are giving Poppy a wide berth, and the only drama is she is eating their food. lol


----------

